# More cute free patterns



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

If you don't have enough patterns, there are some cute ones on here. Like the pink flamingo!

http://www.spudandchloe.com/patterns/filter/type/Free%20Pattern/


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

Great patterns! Thank you for the link


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Thank you for those, some nice patterns on there :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 2sticksandahook (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks for the site lol dont know what to get first great site ty again hugs


----------



## Soandsew4 (Sep 15, 2013)

Very nice collection! Thank you.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks just what I need "more" patterns--they are cute--just not enough time to make them all!


----------



## dannyjack (Nov 5, 2013)

I love Spud & Chloe Patterns!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thanks for the link.


----------



## Nonicita (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm inspired.


----------



## imashelefrat (May 16, 2013)

Thank you so much, such interesting scarves, I hope to knit some.


----------



## Sue us (Jun 12, 2012)

Thankyou for the link. I love the pirate hat pattern. I am sure it will come in useful for my youngest grandson.


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks for this link, there's some lovely patterns.


----------



## Tessa28 (Sep 26, 2011)

I am always looking for patterns to knit up the box full of scraps and yarn left over from projects. There are several scrap box projects among the patterns on this site. Thank you for posting the link. Tessa28


----------



## jjcooter (Oct 26, 2013)

Great looking pattern!!! Thanks!!


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

I live the pink flamingo and the braided scarf. Add to the long list of things to do!


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

Thank you!


----------

